# Saturday in Sargent



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Come on down and join in honoring those who fight for our Country. Big doing's - a fishing tournament for soldiers and locals, great eats at the Iron Cactus, and a huge party/auction to benefit the special guests. You may see a different side of Sargent!
Seeing and hearing the escort on Friday is worth a drive over for anyone.See you there!!!


----------



## kmoreno (Jun 24, 2011)

i will be down and attending. do you know what the itinerary is?


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

*Hunts for Heros...*

We took these two soldiers fishing and had a blast!:flag:


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

*MSGT. Gonzales memorial tourm. in Sargent*

The fishing was hard, but the food was good, the companionship was GREAT! Seeing a smile on a soldiers face was priceless, will defintely do it again next year. It was an honor.


----------

